# Perfektionist



## crash (27 Dezember 2008)

Herzlichen Glückwunsch dem Kollegen Perfektionist zu seinem 1000. Beitrag.
Immer weiter so.


----------



## Gerhard Bäurle (27 Dezember 2008)

crash schrieb:


> Herzlichen Glückwunsch dem Kollegen Perfektionist zu seinem 1000. Beitrag.
> Immer weiter so.
> Anhang anzeigen 6593



Hallo,

der Kollege Perfektionist ist sich dessen bewußt, wie er
vor seinem *Winterschlaf* noch geäußert hat.

PS: Wie bitte, bis 12.01.09? :shock:   Ist er denn Lehrer?


----------



## Perfektionist (12 Januar 2009)

Gerhard Bäurle schrieb:


> ...
> PS: Wie bitte, bis 12.01.09? :shock: Ist er denn Lehrer?


nein - aber mal muss doch auch Urlaub sein


----------



## sue port (12 Januar 2009)

congratulations,

1.000 "perfek(tionistisch)e" weißheiten *lol*
weider so

greetinx


sue


----------



## Perfektionist (12 Januar 2009)

sue port schrieb:


> congratulations,
> 
> 1.000 "perfek(tionistisch)e" weißheiten *lol*
> weider so
> ...


 
http://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Albedo 



> Die *Albedo* (lateinisch _albedo_ = „Weißheit“; v. lat. _albus_ = „weiß“) ist ein Maß für das Rückstrahlvermögen von diffus reflektierenden, also nicht selbst leuchtenden Oberflächen.


 
(das nur am Rande  )


----------



## MSB (12 Januar 2009)

Perfektionist schrieb:


> http://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Albedo
> 
> 
> 
> (das nur am Rande  )



Was so ein klitzekleiner Buchstabe doch ausmacht ... *ROFL*


----------



## sue port (12 Januar 2009)

vielleicht sind es ja die "weißheiten" (sein Rückstrahlvermögen),
wie er sein wissen auf die anderen reflektiert, 

denkt mal drüber nach ;-)


----------



## Perfektionist (14 Januar 2009)

ah, jetzt!!!!
Perfektionist ist: "Der Reflektor"


----------



## Cerberus (14 Januar 2009)

Perfektionist schrieb:


> ah, jetzt!!!!
> Perfektionist ist: "Der Reflektor"


 
Hey du strahlst ja schon richtig vor lauter Weisheiten!


----------



## Gerhard Bäurle (14 Januar 2009)

Perfektionist schrieb:


> ah, jetzt!!!!
> Perfektionist ist: "Der Reflektor"



Bei soviel perfektionistischer Strahlkraft ist die Reduktion auf einen
schlichten Reflektor ganz schön gemein. 
*ROFL*


----------



## maxi (14 Januar 2009)

Gerhard Bäurle schrieb:


> Bei soviel perfektionistischer Strahlkraft ist die Reduktion auf einen
> schlichten Reflektor ganz schön gemein.
> *ROFL*


 
Selbstklebend oder zum anschrauben? :O)

smiles


----------



## Cerberus (14 Januar 2009)

maxi schrieb:


> Selbstklebend oder zum anschrauben?


 
frei schwebend! *ROFL*


----------



## Perfektionist (14 Januar 2009)

na, wer bin ich denn nun?

Perfektionist (Tataaa!): "Der Strahler"

oder bin ich

Perfektionist (tärrrääh): "Der Rückstrahler"

oder

Perfektionist (tammtamm): "Der (Such-)Scheinwerfer"


*ROFL* *ROFL* *ROFL*


----------



## maxi (14 Januar 2009)

Cerberus schrieb:


> frei schwebend! *ROFL*


 
Ah der neue freischwebende Siemens Licht*taster *Reflektor also.
Mit inteligent einstellenden Reflektorzonen :O)


----------



## Cerberus (14 Januar 2009)

maxi schrieb:


> Ah der neue freischwebende Siemens Licht*taster *Reflektor also.
> Mit inteligent einstellenden Reflektorzonen :O)


 
Oder der neue freischwebende SPS-Forum Suchassistent mit extrahellem Suchscheinwerfer. Für alle die nicht selber im Forum suchen wollen.


----------



## maxi (15 Januar 2009)

Cerberus schrieb:


> Oder der neue freischwebende SPS-Forum Suchassistent mit extrahellem Suchscheinwerfer. Für alle die nicht selber im Forum suchen wollen.


 
Ist aber auch mit der Zeit etwas unüberschtlich geworden in der Suche.
Aber besser so als 2000 unterforen


----------



## Lipperlandstern (17 Januar 2009)

.... hier ist noch so ein Perfektionist........


----------



## Perfektionist (19 Januar 2009)

ich mach Euch alle fertig ...


----------



## Cerberus (19 Januar 2009)

Perfektionist schrieb:


> ich mach Euch alle fertig ...


 
Aber zuerst musst du uns finden!


----------



## vierlagig (19 Januar 2009)

Cerberus schrieb:


> Aber zuerst musst du uns finden!


 
das dürfte nicht so schwer sein: http://www.sps-forum.de/vbgooglemapme.php?lat=47.87415902438005&lng=8.717737197875976&zoom=15


----------



## Cerberus (19 Januar 2009)

vierlagig schrieb:


> das dürfte nicht so schwer sein: http://www.sps-forum.de/vbgooglemapme.php?lat=47.87415902438005&lng=8.717737197875976&zoom=15


 
Und du meinst dieser Eintrag stimmt? 
So einfach gebe ich meine Adress-Daten doch nicht aus der Hand.


----------

